#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Applications invited by Wells Mountain Foundation, US for WMF Scholarships 2013-14

## Engineering_Updates

Wells Mountain Foundation, US invites applications for WMF Scholarships 2013-14.

Scholarship Details:

The Scholarships range from $300.US to $3000.US which includes:
Tuition and fees
Books and materials
Room rent and meals

Eligibility Criteria:

A student, male or female, from a country in the developing world, who:
Successfully completed a secondary education, with good to excellent grades.

Will be studying in their country or another country in the developing world.

Plans to live and work in their own country after they graduate.
Has volunteered prior to applying for this scholarship and/or is willing to volunteer while receiving the WMF scholarship.

May have some other funds available for their education, but will not be able to go to school without a scholarship

How to Apply:

Candidates may download a scholarship application from the website www.wellsmountainfoundation.org.

It can be submitted electronically by scanning the pages and then emailing them.

Important Dates:

Application deadline: Monday, April 01, 2013.





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited for Graduate Scholarships 2013 by SNAME, US Applications invited by WIA Foundation, USA for Annual Scholarships for Women Applications invited for Undergraduate LLB Scholarships 2013 by Birmingham Law School Applications invited for Dr. Manmohan Singh PhD scholarships 2013

----------


## HarshiniJaiteley

Hey, this was very informative to me. I shared on my socials!!

----------

